# Jessica Alba vs. Jessica Simpson



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had this heated argument with my buddy about 6 years back when Jessica Alba had yet to bust into the spotlight. I always said Alba was doper. I saw her on that show Dark Angel and was like daaaaaaaamn. Someone just made a thread about her so I figured I'd make a poll matching her up against someone.

Oh yeah...Pics welcomed.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2007)

While I look for Alba and Simpson pics, here's Eva Longoria w/ no makeup. LOL.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Dumby (Apr 12, 2007)

My Uncle dated Jessica's mom before she married her first husband and had Jessica.  They went to High School in McGregor, Texas ( shittiest town on the Earth ) together.  So I'm biased.  Jessica has got some great eyes.

Edit: Jessica Simpson


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 12, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just can't do it. I love them both.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2007)

At first I was going to go with Alba, but I think I'd have to go with Simpson. I almost surprise myself.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

They are equal in looks to me  but J Alba comes off as a real woman ... as in approachable.  J Simpson comes off as a gold digger type ... and I don't have enough gold in my pile so she won't dig on me so much.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice!!! Let's get some Alba images like that


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Repro you gotta pick son


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd let either one do me.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Repro you gotta pick son





It's soooo hard though!! Typically I'd go after girls like Jessica Alba, me being Italian and all, but I love Simpson's eyes and boobies so much. 

DAMNIT FINE!!!! Alba it is.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

That a boy


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Would ya just look at that tush. I wanna bite it.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2007)

Jessica Simpson is too fucking stupid. I know a girl like that, smoking hot but she even moves like a retard. Can't stand it, not even when drunk.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 13, 2007)

both of them are over-rated
I'm a fan of natural beauty LIKE Cate Blanchett for example, nicole kidman etc.
Not something manufactured.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2007)

please, none of that talk in here..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

DontStop said:


> both of them are over-rated
> I'm a fan of natural beauty LIKE Cate Blanchett for example, nicole kidman etc.
> Not something manufactured.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Would ya just look at that tush. I wanna bite it.


 
Yep. Salad toss worthy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

DontStop said:


> both of them are over-rated
> I'm a fan of natural beauty LIKE Cate Blanchett for example, nicole kidman etc.
> Not something manufactured.


 
What's manufactured about Alba?


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2007)

DontStop said:


> both of them are over-rated
> I'm a fan of natural beauty LIKE Cate Blanchett for example, nicole kidman etc.
> Not something manufactured.



lol, are you kidding?

Nicole Kidman has had so much facial surgery.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, are you kidding?
> 
> Nicole Kidman has had so much facial surgery.


Alba is all natural.  Without make-up she'll still look hot.  No plastic, no "adjustments" ... just all Alba.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Jennifer love hewitt has better breasts than Alba. 






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think Jennifer love hewitt has better breasts than Alba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I reckon she's hotter too......


----------



## fufu (Apr 13, 2007)

need more pics.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt is pretty damn fine too. I'll still take Jessica Alba though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> need more pics.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> need more pics.



Of who Captain?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Of who Captain?



Bea Arthur


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Another case study. Not bad for white girl. lol 





YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Bea Arthur




You wanna get whore-izontal with Maude?  Dale your sick ... sick as in  not sic as in 

But hey if octogenarians are your thing Jean Stapleton is also up for grabs.  Maybe you can get a 3-way goin on.  Figure they both had their cherries popped at age 20 (before WWII!!) ... that would be like 120 years of combined sexual experience.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You wanna get whore-izontal with Maude?  Dale your sick ... sick as in  not sic as in
> 
> But hey if octogenarians are your thing Jean Stapleton is also up for grabs.  Maybe you can get a 3-way goin on.  Figure they both had their cherries popped at age 20 (before WWII!!) ... that would be like 120 years of combined sexual experience.



You hate what you can't have, don;t you?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You hate what you can't have, don;t you?


LOL ... no I am just intimidated by Archie.  He was a stud ... no way I could satisfy Edith after he was at bat.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

To be fair, Jessica Alba does have a nice butt. 





YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

5 out of 4 Americans agree we suck at fractions ... AND that Jessica Alba is the total package.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Jessica Alba In See Through Dress At MTV Movie Awards [Pics] : Diggers Realm


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 13, 2007)

Hands down Jessica Alba! She's got that innocent look with just a pinch of naughty girl thrown in...... 





Uh....I have to close the store down early and run home....looking at her makes me want to beat my meat like it owes me money!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 13, 2007)

Alba no contest.. Its true its true


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 13, 2007)

MWpro said:


> Jessica Alba In See Through Dress At MTV Movie Awards [Pics] : Diggers Realm


WTF ... they digitized the nipples.  They can't digitize the nipples.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF ... they digitized the nipples.  They can't digitize the nipples.



nah bro just click on the pic.. BAM nipples


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think Jennifer love hewitt has better breasts than Alba.



Maybe, but her ass is like a truck and shes a Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

^ I would have to see an ass picture to compare.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I would have to see an ass picture to compare.


 
Google that shit biooootch.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

^ Ease up Mr. bean I'm not trying to screw with your thread. 

What's one more ass picture going to hurt? lol


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What's one more ass picture going to hurt? lol


 
Nothing. Like I said, google that shit biotch. You have a computer also. You want to see her ass. Put two and two together and you just may be viewing an ass in the near future.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 14, 2007)

Jessica Alba might possibly be the hottest broad on the planet.  I would definitely eat bleu cheese out of her ass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Jessica Alba might possibly be the hottest broad on the planet. I would definitely eat bleu cheese out of her ass.


 
Oh man


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

what are you trying to prove other than the fact that you are completly gay?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)

P-funk said:


> what are you trying to prove other than the fact that you are completly gay?



That you love me


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me.

monkey man is a homo


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

Although in these pictures she does look like a slob.

Maybe she has gotten fat in recent years?  

In her day she was hot.  I hope those pics above are fake because it is a damn shame to see someone with such a talented body just flush it down the drain.  if i was freddie prinze jr. (that is still her husband, right?) that would just give me another reason to kill myself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Looks pretty good to me.
> 
> monkey man is a homo



OK...  You've proved to everyone, I'm gay...

Everyone but me...


Don't take, hide, or throw your love away -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> OK...  You've proved to everyone, I'm gay...
> 
> Everyone but me...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)

Such are the days of our lives


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Such are the days of our lives



??????????????????


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2007)

P-funk said:


> In her day she was hot.


 
Yup...Can't Hardly Wait, I Know what you Did Last Summer...all the movies around then she was lookin perfect.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yup...Can't Hardly Wait, I Know what you Did Last Summer...all the movies around then she was lookin perfect.



I would still bounce off that...    even fat...
she would appreciate the lovin more -


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)

this is not very fair, where are the Jessica pics?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

Prince said:


> this is not very fair, where are the Jessica pics?



Start postin'!  No one is holding you back from contributing to this thread.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)

the interesting thing is there are a bunch posts with hot Alba pics and not one of Simpson yet the poll is almost even!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2007)

Prince said:


>




i was wondering where you were. she got my vote too.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2007)

not sure what it is about her, but I thing JS is one of the hottest chicks in Hollywood.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Prince said:


> not sure what it is about her, but I thing JS is one of the hottest chicks in Hollywood.



Meeee toooo.    

I think she got way too skinny for Dukes of Hazard though.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

Her southern accent is great, too.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah, her personality is part of it, she comes of very naive, down to earth, goofy, and definitely not arrogant.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 15, 2007)

Prince said:


>



oh my- could that shirt BE any tighter?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2007)

You're right, she should get rid of it.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2007)

i think JS seems refreshingly down to earth and unpretentious. she's beautiful but her spark comes from within. not probably what the guys like but she has a childlike air of playfulness that kinda draws you in.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------

